
Carbonite to acquire Webroot for $600M - mac_was
https://twitter.com/Webroot/status/1093620967711092737/photo/1
======
RickSanchez2600
I used to use Webroot and Spyware Sweeper until it got too bloated. I never
went back. I started to use Avast or the Windows Defender built into Windows.
Using the EEK kit to scan for spyware and Trojans.

I don't really have a virus problem as I scan files before I open them and I
stay away from websites that would give me an infection. I got ad blockers and
harmful site blockers.

Anti-Virus software the market is very crowded so is Backup software. I use
Dropbox for my backups and could use One Drive or Google Drive as well. My
documents are small the only large files I deal with are emulation ROMs which
can be downloaded over again via torrent if I lose them.

I wanted to go Linux Mint but I got games and software that needs Windows and
has no Linux port or works with WINE. Plus my wireless card only works with
older kernels and if I install a new kernel it breaks my Wifi driver and I
have no Internet.

